# VISA help- english teacher with wife?



## dghjarrett (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I am an English teacher (British National) currently applying for jobs in Bangkok. I am married to an Italian citizen and I wanted to ask what the VISA rules are for her. If I applied for a job and received an offer of work, I presume she would be allowed to the neter the country and live with me as a dependent?

Does this mean she can also look and apply for work on a dependent VISA or not?? If not, how easy is it for her to change her VISA in-country?

Thanks for your help,

Daniel Jarrett


----------



## JustChris (Jun 4, 2009)

She will need a type O visa but she can not get work with an O visa, you will need a B visa. It's kind of a tricky situation and I don't know how immigration is in Bangkok.


----------

